# Bảo quản mỹ phẩm đúng cách để tiết kiệm tối đa chi phí làm đẹp



## vietmom (17/7/18)

Bảo quản mỹ phẩm đúng cách giúp khoản đầu tư của bạn không bị lãng phí.

Những bí quyết như bảo quản mặt nạ giấy trong tủ lạnh hay giữ serum chứa vitamin C ở nhiệt độ mát đã được nhắc đến rất nhiều. Tuy nhiên không phải ai cũng nắm bắt được lý đo đằng sau những thông tin hữu ích đó. Thực tế bảo quản mỹ phẩm đóng vai trò rất quan trọng trong chăm sóc da, nếu thực hiện không đúng cách có thể làm sản phẩm bị giảm chất lượng hoặc gây xuất hiện tác dụng ngoài ý muốn.

Vậy có những quy tắc nào bạn cần biết để bảo quản mỹ phẩm đúng cách? Hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu ngay trong bài viết dưới đây nhé!



​
*TRÁNH TIẾP XÚC TRỰC TIẾP VỚI ÁNH NẮNG MẶT TRỜI*
Quy tắc này được áp dụng với tất cả các loại mỹ phẩm, cả đồ trang điểm và dưỡng da. Nhiều loại hóa chất trong mỹ phẩm khi gặp nhiệt có thể bị biến chất và giảm tuổi thọ so với khi được bảo quản ở nhiệt độ thường. Tuy rằng bằng mắt thường không thể nhìn thấy rõ nhưng khi bạn dùng mỹ phẩm bảo quản sai trong thời gian dài sẽ không thấy tác dụng hoặc tệ hơn là khiến da bị kích ứng.

Chính vì vậy, tuân theo chỉ dẫn “bảo quản nơi thoáng mát, tránh ánh sáng” là không bao giờ thừa khi bạn dùng mỹ phẩm. Các nàng đã đầu tư một khoản kha khá vào làm đẹp rồi, bảo quản đúng để không bị lãng phí nhé!

*KHÔNG BẢO QUẢN MỸ PHẨM TRONG PHÒNG TẮM*




​Nhiều nàng thường hay dưỡng da trong phòng tắm nên cứ để các loại sản phẩm ở đó cho tiện sử dụng. Thế nhưng đây lại là môi trường cực kì “độc hại” để cất giữ những chai lọ mỹ phẩm yêu quý.

Các loại vi khuẩn sinh sôi nhiều nhất ở nơi có nhiệt và độ ẩm, phòng tắm có cả hai yếu tố này. Hơn nữa phòng tắm cũng là cái kho chứa vi khuẩn trong nhà bạn nên lại càng không nên để những đồ dùng cần giữ sạch sẽ. Khi bạn để mỹ phẩm trong phòng tắm lâu, các vi khuẩn cũng có thể xâm nhập vào, từ đó là môi trường trung gian để “nhảy lên” làn da bạn, gây mụn, tạo thành một vòng luẩn quẩn dưỡng da không hiệu quả.

*MỸ PHẨM BẢO QUẢN TRONG TỦ LẠNH*



​
Mỹ phẩm homemade, chứa 100% thành phần hữu cơ và hoàn toàn không chứa chất bảo quản nên được bảo quản trong tủ lạnh. Nhiệt độ trong tủ lạnh sẽ đảm bảo tuổi thọ và ngăn không cho nấm mốc có cơ hội bùng phát.

Với vitamin C và retinoid, vì đây là hai chất dễ bị oxi hóa ở nhiệt độ thường nên bạn cần lưu ý bảo quản trong tủ lạnh để sản phẩm phát huy tác dụng tốt, không bị biến chất trong thời gian sử dụng lâu.

Bên cạnh đó, toner, xịt khoáng và mặt nạ giấy cũng bảo quản được trong tủ lạnh. Đây không phải là quy tắc bắt buộc nhưng khi sử dụng các sản phẩm này ở nhiệt độ mát sẽ có tác dụng giảm viêm, giảm sưng cho da, làm tăng hiệu quả đã sẵn có.

*MỸ PHẨM BẢO QUẢN Ở NHIỆT ĐỘ PHÒNG*




​Tủ lạnh là một nơi bảo quản mỹ phẩm tốt nhưng có những sản phẩm chỉ nên để ở nhiệt độ phòng. Các loại mỹ phẩm chứa dầu không cần cất trong tủ lạnh mới phát huy tác dụng. Trái lại, những sản phẩm này cần để ở nhiệt độ phòng để thành phần dầu không bị đông lại, tách lớp, làm giảm đi chất lượng và công dụng.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

